# unique Christmas buffet displays



## kpollard_2000 (Sep 10, 2000)

What are some interesting items that you use on your Christmas buffets?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

This week I made marzipan nutcrackers, which went over very well last year!


----------

